# any UK fur conventions anyone can recomend?



## davuu (Nov 7, 2006)

I always here alot about how great the US ones are and a few others around the globe, but ive not heard any reports or chatterings about any UK conventions:/ 

  unfortunately The US is abit too far for me to travel:/  so if anyone has any info on decent UK ones to attend id be really grateful 

  id prefer going by peoples recomendations then I have a better idea, as google can come up with anything.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 7, 2006)

To my knowledge there are no furry conventions in the united kingdom, there has been talk. But no more than that.

There are however various regional meets and groups, of which you can find out more about @:

http://www.ukfur.net/forums/


----------



## davuu (Nov 7, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> To my knowledge there are no furry conventions in the united kingdom, there has been talk. But no more than that.
> 
> There are however various regional meets and groups, of which you can find out more about @:
> 
> http://www.ukfur.net/forums/




aww damn it that would be why I cant find any *cries*  thats it! im emigrating!    thanks very much for your help, i'll go look up what you posted now


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 7, 2006)

All there are only meets. There was Britfur, which I  was a part of and then didnt want to be, due to an inviduals lack of real reason... it fell through and then new people in control tried to bring it up again. 

I havent heard anything since.

There is a place that often lists UK furmeets
http://www.furmeets.co.uk/

^_^


----------



## davuu (Nov 7, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> All there are only meets. There was Britfur, which I  was a part of and then didnt want to be, due to an inviduals lack of real reason... it fell through and then new people in control tried to bring it up again.
> 
> I havent heard anything since.
> 
> ...



aww thankyou ^^ thats really helpful 

i got a problem with a persons lack of reason currently somewhere im staff ofÂ¬Â¬  its currently a case of too many chiefs and not enough indiansÂ¬Â¬ idiot got promoted ot admin, and then decided to ban and demote everyone that didnt post in his thread saying they were loyal members be it staff or notÂ¬Â¬ so we've now lost alot of memebrs who didnt know about it, and alot of long standing staff who equally didnt now about it, and/or refused ot post in his stupid site, cse the whole point of beig staff means you are trustworthy and it sets a bad example that staff might not be trusted if they have to prove they are loyal by posting in a threadÂ¬Â¬ idiot....lol sory got carried away by a long rant^^

awww everyone ehre is so nice and friendly *huggggggssssss* ^^


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 8, 2006)

Some people just get kinda carried away in a position like thet I guess  And I dont mind  a bit of a rant ^_^

Good luck!


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 9, 2006)

Was never more than talk.. Many individuals thought they could organise something but it never got further than conversation. too many people after 'fame and glory' wth.. honestly, popularity doesn't get you anything. Dedication.. nobody seems to be able to either have the funds or dedication to pull it off.

Currently, Rapido has organised the LondonFurs Winter Party 2006. You can find information on it at UkFur Forums, although its now SOLD OUT. Its a late evening cruise on a big passenger venue boat along the River Thames during December, there are roughly 85 british furries attending and special guest "2 the Ranting Gryphon". We are all hoping that this will be a breakthrough for future events in the UK!


----------



## robomilk (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep. There ain't a UK fur convention in sight. *curses the skies*


----------



## davuu (Nov 9, 2006)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Was never more than talk.. Many individuals thought they could organise something but it never got further than conversation. too many people after 'fame and glory' wth.. honestly, popularity doesn't get you anything. Dedication.. nobody seems to be able to either have the funds or dedication to pull it off.
> 
> Currently, Rapido has organised the LondonFurs Winter Party 2006. You can find information on it at UkFur Forums, although its now SOLD OUT. Its a late evening cruise on a big passenger venue boat along the River Thames during December, there are roughly 85 british furries attending and special guest "2 the Ranting Gryphon". We are all hoping that this will be a breakthrough for future events in the UK!



thanlks for youir kind response  *hug*  Im actually on the UKFur forums i joined the otehr day thanks to someone posting a link here for me its realy nice im happily at home there^^ 

 i have a few friends in london so im trying to pull some strings and see if I can stay the night somewhere^^ then I can come down for the winter event 
  even if i cant get on it (due to being sold out)  it would be cool to go down to london anyway^^ and I could meet a few people after or something mayby^^ 

hopefully UK furs will put a mark on the map of furcons soon^^ come on UK ^^


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey NexusDragon, assuming you will be at the boat party,... so will I


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 10, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Hey NexusDragon, assuming you will be at the boat party,... so will I



I certainly will be! ^. .^


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 10, 2006)

davuu said:
			
		

> XNexusDragonX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well theres still the actual meet on the 2nd of December, same day as the Parteh.. Got a feeling the meet is going to be pretty big this time round.. lets hope the pub can handle it. Lol. If you can find somewhere to stay, anyone is welcome to come along to the Furmeet, but obviously when it comes to a close, people will naturally be off in the direction of the boat.. the scheduled departure is 6:45pm, and the meets normally end at about 6:00pm. ^. .^


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 10, 2006)

^_^

There's a meet on tomorrow, isn't there? I'm considering going. But I'm very shy and  don't really know many people, so  kinda scared/nervous. (as I always am when meeting groups of people)


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 10, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> ^_^
> 
> There's a meet on tomorrow, isn't there? I'm considering going. But I'm very shy andÂ Â don't really know many people, soÂ Â kinda scared/nervous. (as I always am when meeting groups of people)



I'm still deciding on tomorrow myself.. Not really a sociable person in groups, I can never really find anything to say though I do sometimes go as an exscuse to get out, and London is a fun place to go. ^. .^


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 10, 2006)

Totally the same here. I usually find myself just sitting and listening to other people. But I'm happy to do that.  I am just not very conversational I guess.  

 Well if you do make it out I'm the short, curvy lady-thing that likes to wear black. And erm  have a very faded streak of hair that at one point was purple but is some other  indescibeable color now XD Oh yeah and librarianesque glasses   :shock:

Just to say hi.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 10, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Totally the same here. I usually find myself just sitting and listening to other people. But I'm happy to do that.Â Â I am just not very conversational I guess.Â Â
> 
> Well if you do make it out I'm the short, curvy lady-thing that likes to wear black. And ermÂ Â have a very faded streak of hair that at one point was purple but is some otherÂ Â indescibeable color now XD Oh yeah and librarianesque glasses Â Â :shock:
> 
> Just to say hi.



Will do! Its quite easy to find, once you know where it is, I'd suggest going to Embankment underground, personally I find it alot easier to find the pub from there. I came out the wrong exit at Charring Cross first time round.. got lost. Lol =(


----------



## davuu (Nov 11, 2006)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Ultraviolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always end up lost in london^^ my friend whose lived there all his life always gets ume lost^^ once we had to walk back from leicster square all the way to greenwich 0_o loooong walk lol  but fun^^ i loved it 

where did you get your avatar btw?  ^^ its cool

whht does this mean? i got it browsing someones art gallery they posted a link to on the marketplace:/ - 



> Fur Affinity System Lock
> The system lock has been engaged.



im confused:/


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 12, 2006)

> Fur Affinity System Lock
> The system lock has been engaged.



im confused:/
[/quote]

FurAffinity is occasionally being locked.. probably something to do with new upgrades.

Avatar was by Lizkay.


----------



## davuu (Nov 12, 2006)

XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> > Fur Affinity System Lock
> > The system lock has been engaged.
> 
> 
> ...



FurAffinity is occasionally being locked.. probably something to do with new upgrades.

Avatar was by Lizkay. 
[/quote]


oooooh^^ I know Lizkay^^ but I didnt know she had an account on here^^ I should go and bug her^^   I know her from Deviant Art^^  her art is amazing


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 13, 2006)

Your best bet would be to get to know a few people online through different ways, Livejournal, UkFur Forums, Msn etc and eventually get going to regional meet-ups. The biggest one is of course LondonFurs, usually about 50 furs these days, its grown a fair bit over the last two years. 

Meets involve drinks and chats/fursuiting/portable gaming at a pub and stuff, and when everyone is hungry (or get bored) people depart in groups to resturants, arcades, cinema etc and in the evening everyone splits up and makes their way home.


----------



## blotch (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if there are any UK furcons in the works (I did hear rumor of one a while back) but Eurofurence (http://www.eurofurence.org) is a pretty damn fine con which is generally only a Ryanair flight over in Germany. ;]

It's held generally in a hostel with food and accomodation included in the attendance fees. Having been to it a few times I highly reccomend it!


----------



## robomilk (Nov 13, 2006)

blotch said:
			
		

> (I did hear rumor of one a while back)



Possible reference to BritFur?


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 13, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> blotch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was lulz!


----------



## davuu (Nov 14, 2006)

blotch said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if there are any UK furcons in the works (I did hear rumor of one a while back) but Eurofurence (http://www.eurofurence.org) is a pretty damn fine con which is generally only a Ryanair flight over in Germany. ;]
> 
> It's held generally in a hostel with food and accomodation included in the attendance fees. Having been to it a few times I highly reccomend it!




thanks^^ I saw this somewhre and was intrigued^^  i'll go take a look at it, I love germany^^  its a nice country^^  and youre a star


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 20, 2006)

Woo! Not long to go until the Winter Party. ^. .~


----------



## PunkTiger (Nov 27, 2006)

Just remember that a number of fur cons in the US had humble beginnings as pizza parties, picnics, and fur meets.

Keep an eye on that UK fur meet board for anything nearby to you and an ear open for good word-of-mouth about those gatherings. Perhaps one of them will grow to be a convention.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Nov 29, 2006)

Seriously , i went to the last Eurofurence. I had such an amazing time, and I didnt even get to see many of the events I was working hard, but everyone was wonderful and what I did get to enjoy was a blast. And the people are made of awesome!
I seriously reccommend it, and  the  hotel  for the next one looks awesome!

Right now I am looking forward to the boart party/winter party this coming weekend. I'm gonna make an entrance in my new coat ;D


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 30, 2006)

Unfortunately I didn't get to the last one, though I'll be there this Saturday. =)


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 30, 2006)

http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/

Thats ya best bet.


----------



## robomilk (Feb 1, 2007)

BUMP!

The above mentioned Confuzzled has today announced that it has a venue! Thus pushing up the stakes that a UK furry con could happen in the near future!


----------



## davuu (Feb 1, 2007)

I cnat wait to see if this goes ahead my plans of being able ot one day attend a con will eventually come true 

^^ yey^^


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd rather stick with Rapido, with the Winter Boat Party. considering he's already pulled it off once, I have confidence in him doing it again. Personally, I feel that whoever is running Confuzzled seems in a bit over their head. This talk has gone on for many years.. I have my doubts.

I dont know anyone who is actually in a financially stable position to support initial funding of the event, Rapido had to take out a loan for his event though I certainly know he took all aspects into consideration. Rapido's event was all through word of mouth and a couple of messageboards and Lj. Like many have said, it doesn't cost much at all to make a flashy looking website offering cheap promises of a convention.


----------

